# Power cleaning on an Epson 4880



## tsuki32 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all, I've searched everywhere but with no luck and was hoping someone here knows exactly how much ink the "Power Clean" option on a 4880 uses? Many thanks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This post might help you out - Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - How much ink do the special cleaning cycles use?.

I also believe you can run a report from the screen on the printer that will tell you the ink usage for the last couple of jobs.

Mark


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> This post might help you out - Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - How much ink do the special cleaning cycles use?.
> 
> I also believe you can run a report from the screen on the printer that will tell you the ink usage for the last couple of jobs.
> 
> Mark


That's a frightening amount!
Epson make their money from ink though.
btw why does it say &bull in the link, is this a clue?


----------



## tsuki32 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Mark, had to do a power clean (had a clog that was very stubborn!) but that is a lot of wasted ink!!  Thanks again


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm... not sure what the &bull comes from. I just copied and pasted the link from the other website. I personally have not cofirmed the numbers, but I poster has been working with an Epson 48X0 for a long time and is pretty knowledgable.


----------

